# Game warden just showed me something



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We have been having problems with someone cutting fences and shooting a cow with an arrow. Anyway, we met up with the game warden a little bit ago because someone said they saw lights out there.. The game warden met up with us and he was in the truck looking at a screen as I walked up.. He said he didn't see anyone. I asked how he could because he just got there. Mind you it is after dark.,.. He said he has real time satellite where they can watch for poachers and hunters by stayin several miles away.. I didn't get to see the screen but I don't have a reason not to believe him.. I heard a few other people recently say that they had it but I wasn't sure if they knew what they were talkin about... I guess they were right...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW - I don't know if I should be thinking cool technology or be scared big time by this! If a game warden has IR SAT shots capable of zooming in to the resolution
to see someone live just what does the military have?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I'm going to call bull on this F&G guy. It's a major deal to aim a satellite in the first place, let alone for F&G to own or have access to one. A DRONE, maybe, but a Satellite? And if they have a drone, that's kind of scary. A DRONE purchase would likely require approval from somewhere and that makes it public record. I think he was just bullshitting you and was too lazy to go check it out.

I remember one time I had called 911 for a huge fight that was in progress (I was on the hunt for a wanted fugitive) and had a scanner in the car. I listened to it get dispatched a couple of minutes later and heard "enroute", then saw the local cop parked in an alley a couple blocks away. I watched him pick up the mic a couple minutes after it was dispatched and clear it "A-Adam" (unfounded) without ever having moved his car. 

But it was a nice try on his part. Any of our Federal Guys here have dedicated SAT? I've never seen it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> WOW - I don't know if I should be thinking cool technology or be scared big time by this! If a game warden has IR SAT shots capable of zooming in to the resolution
> to see someone live just what does the military have?


I remember in the early 90's in the Corps we had thermal imaging scopes that they said could see a rat thru fog or smoke at night at almost a mile away.. I never got to use them that far so can't say for sure but that was 20yrs ago. I can't imagine what they have these days.. I also remember they had these mechanical birds they would put on powerlines for recon.. Like the sayin goes. "I would like to be a fly on that wall" It wouldn't surprise me if they have them now..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I think I'm going to call bull on this F&G guy. It's a major deal to aim a satellite in the first place, let alone for F&G to own or have access to one. A DRONE, maybe, but a Satellite? And if they have a drone, that's kind of scary. A DRONE purchase would likely require approval from somewhere and that makes it public record. I think he was just bullshitting you and was too lazy to go check it out.
> 
> I remember one time I had called 911 for a huge fight that was in progress (I was on the hunt for a wanted fugitive) and had a scanner in the car. I listened to it get dispatched a couple of minutes later and heard "enroute", then saw the local cop parked in an alley a couple blocks away. I watched him pick up the mic a couple minutes after it was dispatched and clear it "A-Adam" (unfounded) without ever having moved his car.
> 
> But it was a nice try on his part. Any of our Federal Guys here have dedicated SAT? I've never seen it.


Like I said, I didn't see it personally, I just know what he told me and he was checkin his screen pretty good.. I have had others tell me they have them but I didn't believe them.. The F#G guy told me personally he had it. I don't know if he was blowin smoke up my ass or not.. I just know what I was told.. I just don't know. I always thought you needed a dedicated satellite and it had to be in orbit at the right time.. I just don't know.. Maybe it is a drone or they want people to THINK they have it..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Like I said, I didn't see it personally, I just know what he told me and he was checkin his screen pretty good.. I have had others tell me they have them but I didn't believe them.. The F#G guy told me personally he had it. I don't know if he was blowin smoke up my ass or not.. I just know what I was told.. I just don't know. I always thought you needed a dedicated satellite and it had to be in orbit at the right time.. I just don't know.. Maybe it is a drone or they want people to THINK they have it..


We have MCT's (Mobile Computer Terminals), but it's a basic laptop for a patrol car with some special programs in it for plates, NCIC, Triple I, and some other goodies I won't talk about (and no, no weird 'spook' stuff), but that's about it. I can access the internet, Google Maps etc. I mean, if he considers images on Google Maps real time SAT Link, Montana may be a little further behind than I thought.

I'm gonna' go with smoke being blown up the ass. Sometimes just making people WONDER if you have it is half the battle. But I make it a rule to not say we have shit that we don't. Some guys feel the need to use some weird type of psychological warfare to make people think we're all a bunch of Secret Squirrels, and I hate it because it blows our credibility. Now if they think that kind of stuff on their own, I just let them keep thinking it.

There was a saying I heard once, and I'll paraphrase because I don't remember it, but it was a gunfighter or lawman from the old west or something of that sort that said "If people thinking I am a ruthless killer keeps them from wanting to fight me, then so be it. I'll just let them keep thinking it."


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea, I'm not seeing a game warden being able to independently task a satellite from his truck, even if it just so happened to miraculously be in just the right spot in it's orbit at just the right moment.

You've been given a smoke enema/


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

He's probably blowing smoke. My guess, is, he was by himself, and, knew if he went to the location and there were some poachers present, he would probably be out gunned, and under equipped, putting himself in a very dangerous situation.

My suggestion, having read your other post about your situation, is to leave things as they are, and, invest in a few well hidden, and secured game cams.

David


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I sure hope you're right about the smoke enema, otherwise...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, they don't in Florida. 
My neighbor had problems with poachers, and my wife and I were asked to telephone in any sounds of gunshots on his property. Long story short - we are now on good terms with the FWC officer for our area and even have his private cell phone number. FWC does things the old fashioned way - stake outs; spotting by eyeball or trail camera; etc.
Now, the officer in question COULD have previously placed a game camera in the area that he was accessing via his computer.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

In today's world, I wouldn't be too sure what they have or haven't. Who would think they would have satellites that would tell everyone where they are driving their car, and the route they need to take to get where they are going?, except we know they do.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope he doesn't because it always pisses me off when other agencies have better toys than what I got!


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Have to agree with most of the people replying, think he was blowing smoke. What he may have is a remotely accessible game cam. They're fairly cheap ($300 and up) and becoming more popular. Or, a remote, battery powered, home security type camera. Readily available to anyone.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

wallyLOZ said:


> Have to agree with most of the people replying, think he was blowing smoke. What he may have is a remotely accessible game cam. They're fairly cheap ($300 and up) and becoming more popular. Or, a remote, battery powered, home security type camera. Readily available to anyone.


Sounds more like it. I heard they have trail cams that you can link into from your laptop.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Sounds more like it. I heard they have trail cams that you can link into from your laptop.


It's not trail cams I wouldn't think. Unless they have them here illegally. We have a few cameras around some equipment that we can check online.. They are pretty cool.. It just seems strange several other people told me the wardens had them. I guess they got the same info I did.. These game wardens aren't state officers. They are federal officers. We border and some of the property is even in the Missouri Breaks Monument Area here in Montana which is a federal preservation type thing..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I call BS.he just wanted some awe factor.probably some lonely ranger who plays video hunting games and runs his scenarios in his off time.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I even looked online for some idea of what they might be using.. This is something I picked up..

UAV?s For Catching Poachers- What Poachers Don?t Know AboutUNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLES - Micro UAV - Unmanned Aircraft - Marcus UAV | UNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLES - Micro UAV - Unmanned Aircraft - Marcus UAV

Another one

http://www.draganfly.com/


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We were just studying a current "market" on DRONE equipment and such. There is one that can fly for 20.5 to 21 hours completely 
programmed with a decent amount of night vision, infared type stuff for under $100k. Certainly that is within the budget of the Feds
in the F&G world and could give a "satellite" like presentation on the ground to a notebook even tablet. I can't see Dept of F&G 
enjoying the use of a multi million dollar defense satellite.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I do know that here they are equipped with something that will allow them to drive without headlights, I figure infared or thermal cameras.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> I do know that here they are equipped with something that will allow them to drive without headlights, I figure infared or thermal cameras.


I remember when I was in high school late 80's early 90's, they had night vision and thermal. They were always driving around without headlights.. They used thermal to find game that had been killed.. I had a friend that was out spotlighting one night. The game warden rolled up on them about an hour after they killed a deer and had it gutted. The game warden got out of the truck and went straight to the deer which was several hundred yards off of the dirt road..The only way he could have did that is with thermal IMO...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have worked with several TWRA agents and they don't have anything remotely close to this. I'm sure they like poachers thinking they do. Starting a rumor like this would certainly give poachers a moment of pause. They do have fixed wing aircraft that fly at night looking for spotlights. They can give ground units a rough fix and they can investigate. There are no satellites tasked with anti-poaching duties. They certainly use trail cameras, robotic deer and turkey and a host of other things. I know that one of the biggest secrets is the incredible dogs. They can find where a game animal first bled, where the hunter was when he shot, follow the exact track of the animal and find the shell casings. 

We caught a poacher on our lease and he said he shot the deer on a different property and it jumped the fence. The dog made an absolute liar out of him and recovered the shell casing. Charged on the spot and the state got a beautiful Remington BDL .308 to sell at auction. AWESOME!


----------

